# Bigbrew Day At Anthonymac's



## AnthonyMac (6/5/06)

Me and my boyfriend hosted the Adelaide Big Brew Day today. We've all had a great day with 5 brewers showing up (Boots, Jayse, SteveSA, Kai and me).

My brew unfortunately turned out very average, especially compared to Boots's (great brewer btw) but we had a great day.

Props to all the brewers.

Love you all

AnthonyMac


----------



## AnthonyMac (6/5/06)

And Kenny why won't you return my calls anymore???

I think I'm pregnant


----------



## johnno (6/5/06)

AnthonyMac said:


> And Kenny why won't you return my calls anymore???
> 
> I think I'm pregnant
> [post="124714"][/post]​




Is this true love?? :wub:


----------



## Duff (6/5/06)

Sounds like some good sampling was undertaken...


----------



## AnthonyMac (6/5/06)

Duff said:


> Sounds like some good sampling was undertaken...
> [post="124719"][/post]​



I did not swallow!


----------



## tangent (6/5/06)

dare i ask for photos Anthony?
just the brewing thanks


----------



## Mr Bond (6/5/06)

Its good to see that you are OUT and about brewing 2day guys.sound like a GAY old time was had by all


----------



## AnthonyMac (6/5/06)

we love gay brewing here @ amac's - love you long time MR


----------



## AnthonyMac (6/5/06)

OH NO!!!

I just prematurely sparged


----------



## Jazman (6/5/06)

havent u guys finished yet
or does amac know what is going on yet


----------



## Kai (6/5/06)

I left 'em about an hour or so ago, jaz, and they were still going strong.

What an excellent day.


----------



## wee stu (6/5/06)

Kai said:


> I left 'em about an hour or so ago, jaz, and they were still going strong.
> 
> What an excellent day.
> [post="124756"][/post]​



Top day indeed! and the Crows won as well, which made up for the miserable weather, and my leaving early to get to the footy  .

How did Amac's beer really turn out in the end? And just how many cooks were there??


----------



## Kai (6/5/06)

He reached his target gravity despite having 40L in the kettle. No idea what the wort itself was like though.

So all up we had five brewers, made six brews at probably around 120-150 litres of wort. And a lot of beer.


----------



## SteveSA (7/5/06)

wee stu said:


> Kai said:
> 
> 
> > I left 'em about an hour or so ago, jaz, and they were still going strong.
> ...






Kai said:


> He reached his target gravity despite having 40L in the kettle. No idea what the wort itself was like though.
> 
> So all up we had five brewers, made six brews at probably around 120-150 litres of wort. And a lot of beer.
> [post="124760"][/post]​


AMacs beer what can we say?

He was so drunk that he forgot to add the molasses and added peanut butter instead. We think it will turn out similar to the Monk's Spiced Lager.


----------



## AnthonyMac (7/5/06)

For the record, I've not posted to this site all godamn day. I've not relationship with Kenny, nor with boots, even tho he cracks on to me constantly. 

As for premi sparging - that was JSB's fault. 

As for forgetting maolasses, that was mine. And peanut butter was not involved.

Lesson learnt, never have auto login set on PC when pissed brewer any maniacing my computer.

All in all - a great BBD - cheers to all involved. I pissed!!!!

AMac.

PS - Boots - I'll sort you out later!!!!!


----------



## Aaron (7/5/06)

Cheers for the hospitality mate.  Thanks to everyone for the good beers, particularly to those that brought kegs. I need some of those little 23l units, they are very nice. Where did you get them Dicko?

Don't worry Anthony, we know the truth mate.


----------



## Boots (7/5/06)

Yep, it really was a great day, with some really nice beers that the different guys brought along.

Was good to get a brew in, and it's surprisingly entertaining getting a group of guys brewing at the same time. My Poor Richard's is cooling slowly in the laundry.

Thanks again for your hospitality Anthony.

Cheers

Boots


----------



## AnthonyMac (7/5/06)

Took a reading this morning and found an OG 1.063. Close-ish. Given the number of cooks, the broth may just turn out OK. I compared with steves wort and can definately taste the difference given the absence of molasses. Oh well - all is well when beer is the result.


----------



## Kai (7/5/06)

You could probably get away with still adding molasses now, anthony. Unless you'd rather leave it out.


----------



## AnthonyMac (7/5/06)

Considered that. PErhaps I'll boil some up in a litre or less of water. Can't imagine just glooping it in would be the best technique. Even better, starter wort.


----------



## AnthonyMac (7/5/06)

PS - when are we going to have some photos on line, Kai?


----------



## Aaron (7/5/06)

AnthonyMac said:


> PS - when are we going to have some photos on line, Kai?
> [post="124844"][/post]​


Steve should have some good pics too. I think there may even be video of the ghost of brews past.


----------



## Kai (7/5/06)

The audio on that should be good.

Photos are uploading now.


----------



## Kai (7/5/06)

Photos are up!

http://bb.mafmods.com/BBD06/BBD06.html


----------



## Aaron (7/5/06)

Nice work!

I'm pretty embarrased of that photo of me and the dog. My glass was empty! :unsure:


----------



## wee stu (7/5/06)

Aaron said:


> Nice work!
> 
> I'm pretty embarrased of that photo of me and the dog. My glass was empty! :unsure:
> [post="124898"][/post]​



looks like the dog was pretty full though  

don't worry mate, your empty glass is a classic example of the exception that proves the rule :lol: 

awrabest, stu


----------



## barfridge (7/5/06)

Looks like a top day 

I'll have to bust out the camera and encourage stupidity at my brewday next month. Can't let you SA boys put us to shame.


----------



## wee stu (7/5/06)

At least until I left, the reality was a lot more smooth, and dare I say it, sober, than some of the posts have suggested.

I take my hat off (yes aaron, *that *hat, to the 5 guys who chose to brew. 

I was very impressed by the calmness with which the majority of brews were conducted (I left as Anthony's was only getting started  ). 

When I brew alone, I am generally much more stressed than these guys seemed to be in semi public glare. 

Perhaps I have to seriously review my rule of not drinking until the last hop edition has been added <_< .


----------



## Kai (7/5/06)

That's a terrible rule and should be abolished, stu.

The thing I found is that with four or five brews going on at once you don't have a bunch of brewers sitting around staring at you while you brew, so you retain a little more anonymity. That can help ease the tension, I reckon. Having other people around you brewing is also relaxing, in a way. It gets the group vibe going.


----------



## tangent (7/5/06)

i agree with Kai, it's a shocking rule Stu
you have to drink beer while you brew to get your beerbuds aligned.


----------



## wee stu (7/5/06)

Kai said:


> That's a terrible rule and should be abolished, stu.



I am beginning to agree, especially if the brew is an American Indian Pale Ale that required dry hopping in the secondary :blink: , jeez I can get thirsty with one of those :lol: 

sorry for any thread hijack Amac.


----------



## jayse (8/5/06)

What a wonderfull day, everything went very smoothly for the most part although I do remember after anythony and I were the last two standing and I suggested we play eight ball with a crossbow (cue stick and ocky strap) only for anythony to get wounded in action.
Some great beer was sampled well into excess by many, you know you must be having a great beer day when even the ghost of beer past makes a apperance but going by kai's photo i'am not sure if we have any real evidence of his existance.

All the wort production seemed to go well and boots tried his hand for the first time at the dump all the sparge liquor on top of the mash sparging method. I tried the botcholism method for the first time. 

Anyway it certainly was a awesome event, thanx go to the host and to everyone for making it great.

The ghost of beer past says 'next question'.

Alcohol fueled brewtality.
Jayse


----------



## AnthonyMac (8/5/06)

wee stu said:


> Kai said:
> 
> 
> > That's a terrible rule and should be abolished, stu.
> ...



I've always thought that rule was madness. You need to be at one with the beer, inside and out.

As for thread hijack, that's OK - I didn't start this one. Speaking of which - Boot's car has been at my place since Saturday. Must say - didn't realise a festiva could do 180kph, but can when you push it hard enough.


----------



## bradmcm (8/5/06)

They can actually go faster than that - it all depends on the height of the cliff though. Obviosuly the one you pushed it off wasn't that high.

Sounds like you had a great day, I hope everyone who did Big Brew Day submitted their stats to the AHA website!


----------



## AnthonyMac (8/5/06)

All done. Totals were: 

40gall brewed (150ltres)
6 batches
15 participants (not including my dogs).

When it comes to other totals posted so far, we are pretty up there. Closest to yesterday was 35gal. 

Well done boys! Also, one not menioned thus far - cheers to Dicko for cooking up the bbq!! Sure, the snags had a certain ground-like flavour to them, but thoroughly enjoyed nonetheless.


----------



## AnthonyMac (8/5/06)

Leader thus far on the AHA site. 

gallons: 447 | batches: 45 | participants: 81

Thats the american's for ya!


----------



## wee stu (8/5/06)

AnthonyMac said:


> wee stu said:
> 
> 
> > Kai said:
> ...



OK, OK - for today's wee bru day at wee stu's brury, I changed the rule.

This time I didn't have a beer until after the yeast waws pitched  

Is that better?


----------



## jayse (8/5/06)

wee stu said:


> This time I didn't have a beer until after the yeast waws pitched
> Is that better?
> [post="125126"][/post]​



The ghost of beer past says 'next question'


----------



## Kai (8/5/06)

And Linz is the only other Aussie site to have bothered filling in stats so far. tut tut.


----------



## WildebeestAttack (8/5/06)

Sorry I missed this one. Next time if you want to set records let me know and we may be able to use this 150L brewery.

Tim


----------



## Aaron (8/5/06)

wee stu said:


> OK, OK - for today's wee bru day at wee stu's brury, I changed the rule.
> 
> This time I didn't have a beer until after the yeast waws pitched
> 
> ...


Certainly not! The rule is no beers until you wake up!


----------



## Kai (8/5/06)

That sounds vaguely like the rule I work on. And I bet stu's beer was ginger.

Tim, bring it next year. I reckon within three years we can trounce those US pansies.


----------



## Gough (8/5/06)

Kai said:


> And Linz is the only other Aussie site to have bothered filling in stats so far. tut tut.
> [post="125151"][/post]​



OK, I get the hint. I'll go and fill our site's in... We only did a single batch though so it is hardly going to compete :lol: We had a good day, 8 of us in attendance and lots of good beer drunk and made :chug: 

Shawn.


----------



## Linz (8/5/06)

Now just to put the pressure on Ray and Dr Kurtz....


----------



## AnthonyMac (9/5/06)

WildebeestAttack said:


> Sorry I missed this one. Next time if you want to set records let me know and we may be able to use this 150L brewery.
> 
> Tim
> 
> ...




Next brew day at Wildebeestattack's place, I reckon.


----------



## SteveSA (9/5/06)

A top day and night once again at an Adelaide brew event (and not as much damage as some other days).

Cheers to Anth for hosting and Dicko for his efforts as Tongmaster and his steam beer.

Stu,
I hope you got saturated  Next time, next time

And who really is the ghost of beer past? Next question!!!

Steve


----------



## WildebeestAttack (9/5/06)

AnthonyMac said:


> WildebeestAttack said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry I missed this one. Next time if you want to set records let me know and we may be able to use this 150L brewery.
> ...



Unfortunately it's not my setup, but a friends. I've had a few goes with it and it is a two man operation, thats for sure. But it is trailer transportable, so ideal for big brew days.


----------



## AnthonyMac (9/5/06)

I have a trailer!!


----------

